

The broadest cross-industry effort to advance the Internet of Everything - rb2e
https://allseenalliance.org

======
rb2e
Sigh, the home page is kinda hard to understand but as HN prefer the source
and not a blog write up but the verge did do an easier to understand write up
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/10/5194342/one-standard-
to-s...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/10/5194342/one-standard-to-sync-them-
all-allseen-alliance-forms-to-accelerate)

